# sheading



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok i have a cleaner shrimp, and i know it is common for them to shed their skin but how often? he has done it twice within the last 3 weeks is this normal?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

FYI "shedding" not sheading


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Shedding means they are growing, they need to shed because thier exoskeleton does not grow with them... I think its fairly healthy to have one that sheds fairly often, make sure he has a good place to hide during this process... and a small source of Iodine... Also keep those nitrates in check if you do not have a skimmer, no copper based meds either.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Their sheding or molting is based on how fast they are growing. The faster they grow the more they will molt. I have heard that 4 weeks is not uncommon So I guess tha a 3 week span may not be out of the question for a real healthy one going through a growth spurt.


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

ok thanks... i have a protien skimmer so not a problem there, and im adding calcium and iodine, along with a lot of trace elements (dosage as specified on each bottle) so i think it will be fine, im glad to see hes getting bigger


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

actualkly they're molting....but w/e its the same thing. yep thats normal. when your shrimp molts it means its getting bigger.


----------

